# Just have to vent!



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Ok, as my user name implies.... I am from/live in Indiana. I have three daughters, one lives in Florida, she is also mother to my only grandchild, who is the cutest thing on this earth, and 3 years old.

My story is on here somewhere, short part would be that 2.5 years ago, I discovered my wife of 30 years was having an affair with a friend of ours. Upon the discovery, she literally packed two bags and walked the 5 blocks to his house, moved in with him, we were divorced in 82 days (she would not consider R) they were married about 6 months later.

About 6 months ago, they moved from the home here in our small town to a VERY rual location about 30 minutes away. My xw is not allowed to have her own cell phone, they have no land line, nor any internet.

My xw has not seen our granddaughter since January of 2012, when my daughter visited me and went there for dinner. (I go to florida every three months for a week at a time to visit....have not missed since my granddaughter has been around)

The POSOM has never had any children (my xw is his fourth wife, his third wife died of brain cancer, she had adult children and grandchildren) and is 66 (my xw is 54). One of his step grandkids lives in Florida. Two weeks ago my daughter received a phone call. Seems like she (xw) was in Tennessee, they were on the way to Florida to visit his granddaughter and my xw wanted to set up a visit with my daughter and gd. The visit consisted of them stopping by my daughters for dinner. During this visit, my daughter mentioned that my gd was very good at Skypeing (I bought her her own IPad so she could) and how her and I have a great time with it. My xw mentioned she wished she could Skype with my gd, but she did not have a computer. My daughter mentioned that she had an old laptop that had a faulty battery so that you had to keep it plugged in, but otherwise it worked flawlessly, and she was willing to give it to my xw. At this point the POSOM said "no, we are not doing that, because if you had a computer you might get into some websites you shouldn't be in" end of story...

WTF?!!?! My xw and myself are the only family my gd has as the sperm donors family have no contact what so ever. My daughter and her siblings do not get along, so no aunts or uncles either! My xw has recently started receiving a small inheritance that provides a yearly check in the 10k range, more than enough to pay for internet, (let alone the money I gave her from the divorce) so $ cant be the reason. My xw had many faults, but she was a good mother to my children, very involved, very loving. I CANNOT BELIEVE SHE PUT UP WITH THIS! SHE WOULD NOT OF FROM ME! She said I was controlling (she was a SAHM) and now this? OMG!

thanks for the vent.


----------



## Fenix (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds like a situation that is prone to abuse. No cell phone, no computer access. 

But, it isn't your problem anymore...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She's a proven cheater, he knows this, therefore he controls her environment. She cheated once......


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Hoosier:
You have done and are doing awesome!


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Your XW is merely suffering the consequences of her actions.


----------



## bestwife (May 10, 2014)

You did your best here....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Her now husband is afraid that she will cheat so he controls her every move. 

This goes beyond that she cheated and is now paying the consequences. They could still have internet and a computer. There are way that the two of them could help protect their relationship and still have internet.

She's in an abusive situation and does not know now to get out of it apparently.


----------

